# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Nur Oberflche oder Reparatur notwendig?

## AlexU

Moin,

ich hab nach der heutigen Surfsession kleinere Lackplatzer an der Nose von meinem Tabou Rocket entdeckt. Nun ist es mein erstes Board und ich hab keinerlei Erfahrungen damit zu erkennen, ob eine Reparatur notwendig ist oder nicht. Fr mein naives Auge ist es nur die obere Lackschicht. Wenn ich aber drauf drcke, kommen kleine Wassertropfen an die Oberflche. Was meint ihr? Kann das Board bei den kleinen Lackschden schon Wasser gezogen haben? Ich hnge mal ein Bild an in der Hoffnung, dass man was erkennt. Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

----------


## madame_soleil

Hallo AlexU,

also ich wrde das auf jeden Fall reparieren (lassen). Es gibt von Ascan ein paar Schnellreparatur-Sets und auf der Website vom Surfmagazin einen Ratgeber dazu (https://www.surf-magazin.de/aufsteig...ur/a14715.html). Es gibt auch so eine Art "Knetmasse", die man darauf verteilen kann und die ziemlich gut abdichtet. ABER die erste Reparatur wrde ich immer machen lassen. Manche Surfshops haben Reparaturwerksttten. Auch an Surfstationen kann man mal lieb fragen, ob die das machen knnten und ob du dir das vielleicht sogar erklren lassen kannst. Generell wrde ich das Brett nach jeder Session auf kleinere Kratzer o.. absuchen.

Vielleicht kann hier noch mal einer was zu den "Lngsfalten" sagen, die du am Bug hast... Das sieht etwas komisch aus, aber da bin ich noch nicht Experte genug fr  :Happy:

----------


## AlexU

Danke dir fr die flotte Antwort. Dann werd ich morgen mal gucken, ob ich einen Shop in A Corua finden kann, der mir das fixt. (Falls einer einen Tipp hat, ist dieser sehr willkommen)

Und ja, die Lngsfalte habe ich auch heute erst entdeckt. Spekuliere, dass es entweder ein Schlag vom Mast war oder ich die Masttasche in der Dachbox beim Schlieen zu doll draufgedrckt hab. Wobei die Dachbox aus dnnem GFK ist und eigentlich eher nachgeben sollte. Oder?!

----------


## madame_soleil

Uff also ich vermute mal, sollte ein Einschlag vom Mast diese Falten verursacht haben, wrdest du einen kompletten Durchschlag sehen. Oder das Deck war schon vorher, weniger sichtbar, maltrtiert. Und dann hat irgendwas, sei es auf dem Wasser oder beim Einladen, dazu gefhrt, dass es sich eingedrckt hat.
Ja, bei Transport knnen schon mal Schden entstehen... Habe mein Board mal vom Dach abgeladen und mitsamt Boardtasche so dumm (= unsanft) abgestellt, dass ich vom Reiverschluss einen Eindruck in den Rails hatte. So was macht man einmal und danach ist man schlauer ;-)

----------


## rich

Hi, ich habe diese Reparatur schon fters an meiner Rockets durchgefhrt. Masteinschlag mit Folgen. Nur von auen reparieren bringt nichts. Am besten erst einmal einige Tage trocknen lassen. Dann mit dnnflssigem Harz (Epoxid) oder Uhu Endfest (mit Fn erwrmen) bis es schn dnnflssig ist. Ein 4 mm Loch in der Hhe des Einschlags in die Nase bohren und zwei 1 mm Lchlein an der Rndern links und rechts. Dann das harz mit einer Spritze in das groe Loch pressen, bis es an den Kleinen austritt und dann mit Tesa verschlieen.
Fertig
LG

----------


## Old Rob

Da mir diesen Sommer hnliches passiert ist, habe ich mal etwas geforscht und bin auf folgendes gestossen:

http://www.carbonprotect.de/
https://www.kaktusprotectors.de

Ist meiner Meinung nach eine berlegung wert.

Gruss Robert

----------


## AlexU

Danke dir fr die Antwort. Hab gestern an der spanischen Kste einen Schweizer kennengelernt, der offensichtlich viele Jahre Erfahrung hatte. Er meinte auch, dass es ein Masteinschlag wre. Es soll aber ein wirklich kleiner Schaden sein, wo abschleifen und wieder abdichten wohl ausreichen wrde. Ich hab keinerlei Werkzeug dabei, entweder ich lasse es morgen in Vigo machen oder wage es selbst sobald ich zuhause bin. 

Gre 
Alex

----------


## AlexU

Danke auch dir Robert! Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon und werde mir bei der nchsten Gelegenheit auch gleich so einen Noseprotector zulegen. Kann im Anfangsstadium bei den vielen Crashs sicherlich nicht schaden... :Wink: 

Gre 
Alex

----------

